# Z-Cube 7



## Florian (Jan 7, 2012)

http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=93_142&products_id=641

Does anybody has this cube already?


----------



## asportking (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks like just a v-7 knockoff. It seems pretty cheap though, I might consider getting it if I ever need a new 7x7.


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 7, 2012)

Florian said:


> Does anybody has this cube already?


 
I has this cube.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 7, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> I has this cube.


 
Could you be any less specific? Is it good? Is it worth getting?


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jan 7, 2012)

HelpCube said:


> Could you be any less specific? Is it good? Is it worth getting?


 51morefun has bad customer service


----------



## choza244 (Jan 7, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> 51morefun has bad customer service


Huh? I think they haver a very good customer service.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 8, 2012)

I thought 51morefun had great service. They were always quick to respond to emails. They always answered my questions when I had concerns. The only bad part was the shipping. You'll have to be patient with the shipping, or pay for better shipping with them. Even more patient than Lightake maybe (although lightake is always very slow for me).

Anyway, I'd consider getting a Z-cube 7 if I needed a new 7x7.


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 8, 2012)

TheAwesomeAlex said:


> 51morefun has bad customer service


 
Way to start a super-irrelevant flame war. 

OT: It is indeed cheap. I doubt the quality is very good though.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 8, 2012)

Probably just another KO, but since I don't like my YJ very much I may get it. Will update with thoughts if I do.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 8, 2012)

if anyone can do a review I would appreciate it because I already have a V-7, and is very smooth, but I might be interested in one Z-7 if is good enough


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 9, 2012)

I looked at the wight between the V-7 and Z-7 to see if there were any huge differences that could show the quality of plastic, if for example, the z-cube 7 is a few grams less then the v-cube 7, it most likely has cheaper plastic or something like that. This is just to show that if it has cheaper (generally more light-weight) plastic, it probably has much worse quality then the v-cube 7. I'm not sure if this helps though, since the weights are very close together. 

V-Cube 7 = 11 oz. (according to amazon) Make sure to look at product dimensions, since it's different from the shipping weight.
Z-Cube 7 = 330 g (I think, but the shipping weight and "Cube Net Weight" are both the same.) which is equivelent to 11.6404 oz. according to this converter.

There may something here that is incorrect, but I _think_ that the Z-Cube 7x7 is 0.6404 oz. more than the v-cube 7. Please tell me if I am completely wrong...


----------



## AndersB (Jan 9, 2012)

I know a person that owns a z-cube 7. She thinks it's good, haven't tried it myself though.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 9, 2012)

I wanna see a video review.


----------



## asportking (Jan 9, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> I looked at the wight between the V-7 and Z-7 to see if there were any huge differences that could show the quality of plastic, if for example, the z-cube 7 is a few grams less then the v-cube 7, it most likely has cheaper plastic or something like that. This is just to show that if it has cheaper (generally more light-weight) plastic, it probably has much worse quality then the v-cube 7. I'm not sure if this helps though, since the weights are very close together.
> 
> V-Cube 7 = 11 oz. (according to amazon) Make sure to look at product dimensions, since it's different from the shipping weight.
> Z-Cube 7 = 330 g (I think, but the shipping weight and "Cube Net Weight" are both the same.) which is equivelent to 11.6404 oz. according to this converter.
> ...


What about the screws and the core? They might weigh more, but it wouldn't necessarily mean it's a better quality cube.


----------



## sa11297 (Jan 9, 2012)

I also saw the lanlan 7x7 on there site and it is cheap. So which is the best? lanlan, yj, z cube, or something else? (not asking about v cube)


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nonono, 51MoreFun is baaaaaaadddd!


----------



## E3cubestore (Jan 9, 2012)

We will be stocking it soon and we will review it.

I'm hopeful that it will be a decent 7x7x7

This puzzle is made by the manufacturers of the curvy copter and helicopter cubes, both of which are very well made puzzles. Also, I have talked to the owner of the company and he seems concerned about making products that are actually high quality.

We will see though.


----------



## Chrisalead (Jan 10, 2012)

I got a lanlan and a V7. I must say that the lanlan is awful, it pops like crazy as soon as you try to go fast and the outer layers are hard to turn.
The V7 is on the opposite a good cube once broken in.


----------

